# Cowboy Cottage - Norfolk - May 14



## billygroat (May 26, 2014)

So... I'm finally sharing by far my best find ever... Having been back 5 times in total I'm ready.

I gave myself enough time to build a complete (ish) history, luckily it was all there....

Having lost both parents, James, aka Jim was left his fathers entire estate, despite being one of three children.

Jim met the love of his life, Elizabeth soon after, he lived in Middlesex at the time.. Jim was Irish, Elizabeth was Scottish... Her influence, only in items is obvious. None of her clothes remained. 

He purchased 'Cowboy Cottage' in 1969 for £10,000 in cash with his new wife... Sadly she only lived for a further 7 years, aged 52 (they met a little later in life)

During their life together, Jim and Elizabeth shared a passion for all things cowboy... It was everywhere in the house... I was thoroughly indulged and this house along with Jim and Elizabeth will remain in my memory... I am also a huge fan of country!

I found info on the internet that Cowboy Cottage was sold again in 1990, I've not been able to establish what happened to Jim but the house lives on!


High chaparral by billygroat, on Flickr

High chaparral by billygroat, on Flickr

High chaparral by billygroat, on Flickr

High chaparral by billygroat, on Flickr

High chaparral by billygroat, on Flickr

High chaparral by billygroat, on Flickr

High chaparral by billygroat, on Flickr

High chaparral by billygroat, on Flickr

image by billygroat, on Flickr

image by billygroat, on Flickr

image by billygroat, on Flickr

Bookshelves by billygroat, on Flickr

Just like my Nans by billygroat, on Flickr

Tiny kitchen, no cooker by billygroat, on Flickr

My fave pic, this is Jim by billygroat, on Flickr

Bedtime reading by billygroat, on Flickr

Someone liked their Guiness by billygroat, on Flickr

Lounge by billygroat, on Flickr

Wall plaques by billygroat, on Flickr

Middle room by billygroat, on Flickr

Outside loo by billygroat, on Flickr

Bits in the pantry by billygroat
[url=https://flic.kr/p/nsZENc]
Trinkets by billygroat, on Flickr

Flickr and I not getting on today!

Please don't ask for this location !!


----------



## roomthreeonefive (May 26, 2014)

nice find


----------



## flyboys90 (May 26, 2014)

Curiosity house with so much to see!great pics thanks.


----------



## Big C (May 26, 2014)

Where's that place then?


----------



## The Wombat (May 26, 2014)

nice find


----------



## mockingbird (May 26, 2014)

Glad you put the place up, lovely shots yet again


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 26, 2014)

brilliant.I am going to hunt this one out  thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zedstar (May 26, 2014)

nice really nice... you kept that one a secret lol.
great post and find


----------



## tumble112 (May 26, 2014)

This is certainly your best yet. It's always nice to find out the human story behind an abandoned home, thank you very much for posting this.


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 26, 2014)

Lovely find!


----------



## skankypants (May 26, 2014)

Love places like this,,,well found that man!..


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 27, 2014)

It's lovely to put a story to the locations,thanks for taking the time to find it! 
Another great find, you're on fire!


----------



## UrbanX (May 27, 2014)

Every explorers dream to find somewhere like this, cheers for sharing!


----------



## krela (May 27, 2014)

He sure like his cowboys didn't he?! Very nicely done.


----------



## Mars Lander (May 27, 2014)

Great report !!! Really ace looking location!!


----------

